# Update on "thought you'd like to know"



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

This is in regards to my posting about my apprenticeship. I just wanted to let you know that all my papers got signed and my certification has come through.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Humm!

Congrats are in order. Congratulations CoolJ!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Way to go CoolJ!!!!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Congratulations, CoolJ!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

You're on your way now, CoolJ. Much success to you!


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Congradulations! Cool J!


----------

